# [solved] PXEboot findet kein /root

## wennshilft

Hallo,

ich versuche recht verzweifelt eine Kiste per PXE zu booten.

Der Kernel wird ausgeliefert, nur mit dem mounten der /root-Partition per NFS klappt es nicht.

Zu sehen sind Meldungen wie

```
Looking up port of RPC 100003/2 on 192.168.x.y

rpcbind: server 192.168.x.y not responding, timed out

Root-NFS: Unable to get nfsd port number from server, using default

..

Root-NFS: Unable to get mountd port number from server, using default

Root-NFS: Server returned error -101 while mounting /netboot/fs

VFS: Cannot open root device "nfs" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root" boot option; here are the available partitions:
```

Von einer anderen Kiste läßt sich das exportierte Verzeichnis mounten,

und auch von der anderen Kiste ergibt ein

rpcinfo -p 192.168.x.y

```
program vers proto   port

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  35624  status

    100024    1   tcp  57119  status

    100005    1   udp  54966  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  52050  mountd

    100005    2   udp  40183  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  47014  mountd

    100005    3   udp  41214  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  54884  mountd

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   udp  52600  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  52600  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  52600  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  42295  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  42295  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  42295  nlockmgr

```

Was übersehe ich?

Bin ratlos, denn vor einiger Zeit hat das schon mal problemlos funktioniertLast edited by wennshilft on Fri Apr 15, 2011 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an.

Bist du dir sicher das DHCP richtig funktioniert und du in dem Kernel für dein pxe-Boot auch alle wichtigen Punkte installiert hast um NFS oder DHCP zu nutzen?

Da dieser Fehler (-101) bedeutet das das Netzwerk nicht erreichbar ist, überprüfe noch mal die Angaben von deinem Netzwerk, dem PXE-Boot Eintrag usw. Lausche wenn möglich auf den Netzwerkverkehr von deinem DHCP/tftp-Server.

Arbeitest du nach einem Howto oder so? Mir hat damals diese LTSP-Anleitung geholfen einen Thin-Client einzurichten.

----------

## wennshilft

Danke!

Da die Hinweise meine Vorgehensweise bestätigten, habe ich nochmal von Anfang an gesucht und....

...kaum wählt man für den Kernel den richtigen NIC-Treiber funktioniert es auf Anhieb.....

----------

